# San Francisco, CA.



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi. !

This is another diorama. 

The original idea was to reproduce a street corner in San Francisco. But, due to size of the trolley, the size of the diorama it was too big. 
So, i decide to do some more standard. I try to do something between Castro and Alamo. 
Well, this is the result...


























































































































































Hope you like it. 

Regards

Xavier


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That's amazing! great photography too, you had me fooled at first that you were alternating model and prototype pics.

Cliff


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Cliff. ! 
I'm glad you like it. ! 
Regards

Xavier


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Xavier,

This is such an amazing diorama, what is the story behind it? Where will it be shown, and in what context?

Cliff

PS,. if you worked it for a night scene, with all those lighting opportunities, wow. But don't get me wrong, just the daylight setting is awesome.


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Cliff. !
About to do a light scene, now is very difficult, 'cause the entire construction are not ready for this purpose. I will try to do some pictures with a sort of night scene.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

VERY NICE! can it be put outside? or isnt it waterproof?

nate


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Nate.

No, it is not waterproof. It's just a diorama for indoor. But the same version in outdoor use is easy to do. Just change some materials.

Regards

Xavier


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Very nice Xavier!, Reminded me of the opening scene of Full House


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Both your scenes are impressive! I love all the detail, very nicely done.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Bonza work mate. Looks great.


----------

